# Jacket for Growing Puppy



## tanners_mama (Sep 22, 2011)

Over Thanksgiving we will be traveling down to West Virginia where my boyfriend's family owns approx 300 acres of land. I am really looking forward to bringing Tanner with us for the trip, and he will have 2 other dogs to romp and play with (our Dane and bfs parent's GSP). 

Thing is, he gets pretty chilly (shivering like crazy) just out in our backyard for an hour or so. We will be outside for hours, and most of the trip in general. Does anyone know of a company that makes jackets to grow with your puppy? I hate to spend all that $$ just to have it not fit him in a month. I guess I could just get him a cheap fleece thing, but not sure that will be my best bet either. Any suggestions are greatly appreciated


----------



## ctracyverizon (May 26, 2011)

This is a not too expensive option that provides water proof warmth.

http://www.cabelas.ca/index.cfm?pageID=71&&section=1795&section2=1797&ID=34208


----------



## tanners_mama (Sep 22, 2011)

ctracy - thanks for the link! Surprisingly enough, the Cabela's US website has that on sale right now  But I'm still worried it won't fit him in another month and there goes $25 down the drain, yet I'm not sure I'll be able to avoid that. Keeping it on my list of possibilities. I guess I could buy it a little big and he will grow into it...


----------



## ctracyverizon (May 26, 2011)

I buy it on sale and will sell it on eBay when he out grows it and get most of my money back.

Most of what I get is from Ruffwear and it resells fast. Especially with a cute picture of a Vizsla wearing it.


----------



## tanners_mama (Sep 22, 2011)

Why didn't I think of that?! Fantastic idea!! Thank you


----------

